# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [SGather] - Azshara's Veil

## Gamma

This is a route I made for farming [Azshara's Veil] in Vashj'ir -> Shimmering Expanse.
From what i've calculated it is farming 1 herb every 12 sec, that means 4 min each stack.

http://rapidshare.com/files/44121485...ng_Expanse.XML
http://hotfile.com/dl/95295549/7d119...panse.XML.html

The route:

Happy farming!

----------


## DexeN

Trying your profile asap !

----------


## taikatatti

nice route, but you wont get that much herb in that time. +rep

----------


## DexeN

Sounds good, but my char get stuck at 58,86  :Frown:

----------


## hamdroids

Was just about to change to mining. But when I saw this profile I was like $.$.

----------


## Kbrylolosv

I cant download it. Please reupload!

----------


## Estima

Abyssal seahorse doesn't mount properly with this bot

----------


## Gamma

> nice route, but you wont get that much herb in that time. +rep


 After the bot had finished 3 rounds I did the math: Herbs / Time = Herb pr. minute.




> Abyssal seahorse doesn't mount properly with this bot


It's a bit buggy with the mount, but its the bot that cant do it. So can't really do anything about it. As long as you are swimming and are not touching the gound.

----------


## DexeN

Great profile ! +rep for u =)

----------


## Bluereaper

thanks ill give it a try in a bit.

Edit: its very buggy for me. thanks though.

----------


## Gamma

> thanks ill give it a try in a bit.
> 
> Edit: its very buggy for me. thanks though.


 
 
When you say buggy what do you mean? 
Need to know whats wrong to fix it.

----------


## Estima

sadly, when this bot try to gather herb,he touch the ground anyway.

----------


## Gamma

> sadly, when this bot try to gather herb,he touch the ground anyway.


 
Have you tested? 
Mine works flawlessly.

----------


## spikey_paul

very awesome profile, shame about the mounting thing but it eventually finds it's way back up in the water i got two pcs so i can just hit space if he has trouble

----------


## syphilis

Working wonderfully here, no hang-ups, or other obvious botting signs, thank you a lot. I've always been short in the Azshara's Veil department.

----------


## Brutalizer

Testing this now, will see how well it works.  :Smile:

----------


## serialboter

nice path
+rep

For those you got problem with the mount... Check this out : http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-...x-4-0-6-a.html

EDIT : you shoudl add this to Blacklist 


```
  <BlacklistedNodes>
    <Position>
      <X>-5875</X>
      <Y>4580</Y>
      <Z>-515</Z>
    </Position>
    <Position>
      <X>-7562.828</X>
      <Y>3852.54</Y>
      <Z>-211.76564</Z>
    </Position>
  </BlacklistedNodes>
```

the first one is underground and the second stuck you in a house and cannot unstuck (at least quickly and i didn't wait 10 min to see if he found a way  :Big Grin: )

----------


## kvnlod

cool good work

----------


## Ferroman

The waypoints are great, it's just that It run into a lot of walls all the time for me, which doesn't make it too effective.

----------


## invisiblend

this is a great route and seemed to run flawlessly (added the blacklist suggestion above too). 

except it didn't seem to mail. I wonder if this is a profile thing or just a limitation of the zone? does anyone know?

Or possibly a phasing thing, as the toon I was doing this on hasn't done any quests (besides the very early ones to get the seahorse mount)

----------


## serialboter

all the vendors and the mailbox aren t in the water then you cannot run into a vendor then take your mount so you ll be stuck in it  :Frown:  
so no vendor or mailbox in any vashjir profiles !

----------


## vanzes

best profile for AV. thanks a lot. swimming for 4 hours made 45 stacks. cool!)

----------

